# Laufsimulatoren: Welche sind einige sehr gute, die nicht viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommen?



## natsu30 (21. Mai 2022)

Auf der Suche nach neuen Laufsimulatoren, die ich zwischen all meinen aktionsorientierten Spielen spielen kann. Ich habe The Old City: Leviathan (Steam) wirklich genossen. Was sind noch einige sehr gute Laufsimulatoren, die hier oder in den Medien vielleicht nicht viel erwähnt werden.
https://9apps.ooo/
Ich spiele auch alle Spiele von Tonguç Bodur auf Steam durch. Empfehlenswert, wenn Sie auf diese Art von Spielen stehen.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2022)

Ein paar Sachen, die mir da gut gefallen haben:

*Bright Lights of Svetlov*
Spielt in einem sowjetischen Wohnblock, es geht um den Alltag der Bewohner dort und mysteriöse Todesfälle. Die Story basiert auf realen Ereignissen. Kurz, aber mir hat's gut gefallen.

*INFRA*
Infra ist vom Umfang her echt groß. Es ist kein reiner Walking Simulator, es gibt auch reichlich Puzzles zu lösen. Aber im Groben würde ich es als Urban Exploration Spiel bezeichnen. Man ist Inspektor der Stadt und erkundet verschiedene verlassene, städtische Anlagen, um deren Zustand zu dokumentieren. Tolle Leveldesigns, Rätsel und Humor.

*35MM *und *The Light Remake*
Spielen ebenfalls beide in der ehemaligen Sowjetunion. 35MM hat ein paar leichte Survival-Elemente, aber im Kern sind trotzdem beides recht klassische Walking Simulatoren.

*Eastshade*
Auch kein reiner Walking Simulator, da es viele Dialoge, ein wenig Crafting und ein paar Rätsel gibt. Action oder Stress gibt es aber keinen. Das Spiel dreht sich um das Erkunden einer wirklich schönen Insel und das Malen von Bildern. Eines meiner Lieblingsspiele der letzten Jahre, da es einfach superschön und sehr entspannend ist. Quasi eine Art virtueller Urlaub am Monitor.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Mai 2022)

Dear Esther. Gibt kein besseres.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2022)

*Everybody's Gone to the Rapture*
Das muss ich auch noch in den Raum werfen. Geht um ein verlassenes Dorf in England, teilweise sehr emotional und landschaftlich echt schön.


----------



## Superkuh (21. Mai 2022)

*Firewatch* hat mich damals wirklich beeindruckt, obwohl ich eigentlich kein wirklicher Fan von Walking-Simulationen bin. Aber vielleicht gönne ich mir irgendwann in einer stressigen Phase doch das ein oder andere von euren Vorschlägen. Vielleicht hilft es ja dann beim "Runterkommen".


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2022)

Ein paar weitere, nicht ganz so geheime Tipps wären noch:

*The Suicide of Rachel Foster*
Rückkehr in ein verlassenes Hotel und ein altes Familiengeheimnis.

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*
Schon fast ein Genre-Klassiker. Schöne Landschaften, tolle Mysterystory. Teilweise recht emotional mit einem Hauch Horror.

*Stardrop*
Das hier ist wieder eher ein Geheimtipp: Erinnert mit seinem SciFi-/Weltraum-Setting auf den ersten Blick stark an Alien Isolation, kommt aber ohne Kämpfe, Monster, Horror, Geschicklichkeits- und Actioneinlagen aus. Lediglich ein paar (leichte) Stealth-Abschnitte bringen ein bisschen Herausforderung ins Spiel. Ansonsten ist es zu 95% Erkunden und Story erleben.


----------



## audiopathik (24. Juni 2022)

Wos noch nicht gesagt wurde: *What Remains of Edith Finch*, *The Stanley Parable* (jetzt ein Remake erschienen) skuriller Ausbruch aus dem Büroalltag 'zurück ins echte Leben finden'
Ganz neu ist *The Forgotten City*, sieht nicht schlecht aus, ne Geschichte im antiken Römischen Reich
Die *The Dark Pictures Anthology *Teile, diverse Mystery-Storys á la X-Faktor
*Tacoma* könnte man vielleicht auch als Walking Sim bezeichnen von da ists auch nicht mehr weit hin zu * Observer*, * SOMA*, oder * Visage* schon mehr Horror-Schocker aber ohne Waffe daher Richtung Walking Sim


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juni 2022)

*Adr1ft.*.. Obwohl man dort weniger "läuft" als mehr schwebt.


----------

